# Correct Part # for Neuspeed P-Flo that'll fit 12' Jetta 2.5?



## ttracing83 (Jan 12, 2009)

I am under the impression that the MKV 2.5 Neuspeed P-Flo will fit my 2012 Jetta 2.5 but when I go to purchase there is more than one part #. Can someone please steer me in the right direction as to which one will fit?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Call them. Because I know for a fact the jetta has a power steering pump up front that limits your room in the bay. Call carbonio.they probably know much more...


----------



## Fendermender (Nov 4, 2011)

none of them are made for the mkVI. i would just make sure to get one that has both secondary air hook-ups. And you will have to do something with the power steering reservoir


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

*NEUSPEED P-FLO for MKVI*

I have my reservoir ziptied off to a mount point on the bumper. No issues with rubbing or bumping or anything whatsoever. Had it on for about 3 months and 9,000 miles.



















Having a custom cold-air-box built to route nothing but outside air from the front bumper. I am relocating the battery to the trunk which will leave open more flow from the engine bay.


----------



## Fendermender (Nov 4, 2011)

i moved my p/s reservoir way out of the way to the other side of the engine to make room for a BSH intake



















then modified the bumper grille to let that fresh air in


----------



## ttracing83 (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks guys.


----------



## WakingTh3Fall3n (Feb 20, 2012)

Has anyone gotten any CEL's with this installed? I am looking at ordering one.


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

WakingTh3Fall3n said:


> Has anyone gotten any CEL's with this installed? I am looking at ordering one.


Nope. No issues.

•|Sent via Tapatalk Android. Likely pooping or stuck in traffic.|•


----------



## Fendermender (Nov 4, 2011)

none here either


----------



## WakingTh3Fall3n (Feb 20, 2012)

awesome, thanks for the fast responses guys... now to decide how much work I am willing to do


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

What do you mean?


----------



## WakingTh3Fall3n (Feb 20, 2012)

itskohler said:


> What do you mean?


If that's to me. As in how much work I want to put into re routing the power steering reservoir


----------

